# Smoke shacks, Man caves, Garages



## bad_karma67 (Sep 15, 2008)

As the weather begins to be un friendly...I'm just curious where will you guys be herfing??:rockon:


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

My man cave is my garage. I have the poker table, dart board, big screen and a large portable heater. I rarely leave my garage anymore


----------



## bad_karma67 (Sep 15, 2008)

I myself actually have my own smoke shack.....with my own power and heat...I am totally in my own world there.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Dustin's My Man Cave Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a second bedroom in my apartment that i turned into a smoking lounge. Has a skylight so i just crack that open and light up a few smoke eater candles and Im good to go. Added a few leather chairs some tables and a TV and Im all set, Ill post some pics.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

triad47 said:


> .......... I rarely leave my garage anymore


Hahaahahhaaahaaahaahaahaa!!! :thumb:

.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics, BOTL!



Dread said:


> I have a second bedroom in my apartment that i turned into a smoking lounge. Has a skylight so i just crack that open and light up a few smoke eater candles and Im good to go. Added a few leather chairs some tables and a TV and Im all set, Ill post some pics.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm happy for each and every one of Yall:thumb:










P.S. I too have a Man Cave that I infest ound:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I need a new camera

































It gets the job done, as you can see the room is an odd shape cause my apartment is somewhat loft style so its a bit tough to take pics:smokin:


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice! Like the RP posters! Where did you get them?



Dread said:


> I need a new camera
> 
> View attachment 30628
> 
> ...


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Cleaned out part of my garage, ran an extension cord out to it and slapped in some lamps and a cheap portable heater. It works well enough - I've got a comfy folding chair, a table for my ash tray, and it doesn't get too terribly cold. Smoke lingers too much for my taste. Need some way to push it out.

Still, beats not smoking at all.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

dustinhayden said:


> Dustin's My Man Cave Photo Album - MySpace Photos


Mosquito!


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

I will smoke at the cigar club I belong to in northern NJ. Here is a link to the pics. The Metropolitan Society Cigar Club A VERY Private Club

Tazman


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

It doesn't get horribly cold here in the Bay Area so I smoke on my balcony. A jacket for me and everything will be fine.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Smokin at the loca tobbaconist, he has free beer and BBQ, plus I'd miss all my cigar smoking buddies if I smoked alone!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Tazman said:


> I will smoke at the cigar club I belong to in northern NJ. Here is a link to the pics. The Metropolitan Society Cigar Club A VERY Private Club
> 
> Tazman


Even with membership you have to pay per the entry!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I head to a local bar that permits smoking. Unfortunately, because I can't smoke in my home (wifey), my cigar enjoyment dramatically decreases to about 1 day a week


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Garage for now but I am going to run an experiment as I have a huge above ground basement and will go to the furtherest point from the door that leads into the basement. I will stuff a towel so that it doesn't drift upstairs and see how that works. I know that my wife will smell it out and start bellowing about how bad it stinks and I will get pissed and we'll start the peace process all over again. Wish me luck,,,I'm goin in!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a three car garage and have the single car side sectioned off. I put a long desk in there, with a rug and computer chair. Laptop is setup off my wireless, so I can smoke while I surf/watch movies/play Hold'em.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

Ha me and the buddies smoke in our on going project in his garage lol


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I know that my wife will smell it out and start bellowing about how bad it stinks and I will get pissed and we'll start the peace process all over again. Wish me luck,,,I'm goin in!


*WAIT_____!!!!*

Lets install an inexpensive bathroom exhaust fan first!

.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I am still working on mine.. 
I will probably try to get it done in the next few months. 
( Money and time permitting )

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...eek-mark-im-converting-room-basement-lol.html


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

For now i do the backyard. My wife is actually encouraging a "Man Cave" when we get a bigger house next year. I cant wait for her to finish school.


----------



## CURIUM (Sep 7, 2009)

Still need to winterize my Garage, need a radiating heater, garage door insulation and a coax cable run for TV


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

arodgers said:


> I have a three car garage and have the single car side sectioned off. I put a long desk in there, with a rug and computer chair. Laptop is setup off my wireless, so I can smoke while I surf/watch movies/play Hold'em.


I kinda have been doing this for the last couple of weeks and have the computer out there watching movies and TV shows,,,it's great as I get everything like HBO, Showtime, current movies. I have a 3 car garage as well and put a rug and heater in there. One night I forgot to "vent" the door by a few inches and it was pretty smokey in there,,,,very nice scent though from a great cigar. The door into the house is great and no smoke gets into the house at all but wouldn't you know it? She opens the door and wants to know why it's so smokey and then slams the door. 30 minutes later,,,,the same thing and I ask why keep opening the door all the time as there is nothing in the garage she needs,,,she just wants to know what I'm doing. WTH,,,you see and smell smoke, right? Ya think I'm out here overhauling the engine?



fiddlegrin said:


> *WAIT_____!!!!*
> 
> Lets install an inexpensive bathroom exhaust fan first!
> 
> .


Then she'd be wanting to know why a fan is on and so loud? If there is no cigar smoking in heaven I'm really going to be irritated.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Smokey Joe's in Fife WA, its like a 45 min drive but worth it. Stupid Washington rain.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

My mancave is my garage also. Unfinished, no insulation and no heat. It's as cold as HEdoublehockeysticks. I just bundle up and if my hands get cold, I warm them by the lightbulb used to keep my rabbit's water bottle from freezing.

I am trying to convince the wife into letting me buy a cheap old camping trailer that I would park next to the garage to use as a smoking lounge.Yah, like that's going to happen!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a room that is nearing completion. Our house had a sunroom built on the back so I framed, insulated, and paneled it. The ventilation is good to go so now I'm waiting on furniture and a beer fridge!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

No garage, no spare room. It gets dam cold outside on the deck


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Dread said:


> I need a new camera
> 
> View attachment 30628
> 
> ...


I haft to agree you were right they do look good with you having white walls. Room looks great brother!


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

I am remodeling the 2nd story of our home so that is where I smoke for now. When that is done I will have an office down stairs with an vent fan. I often smoke in my truck and at my brothers place too, it is all smoke friendly.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Sadly, cigars in the winter are smoked in the bitter cold, at a B&M, or at a simpatico botl's house.

Luckily, the gf lets me smoke a pipe in the house, just not all the time. She loves the smell, says it reminds her of her childhood. In fact, last time I asked to smoke the pipe indoors she hollered "why are you even asking?" So that's good.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Man I really feel sorry for some you who smoke out in the cold, I don't know what I'd do with myself if I had to that. I might just not smoke in the winter, which I'm sure some dont. I guess it would be good way to let your cigars rest lol.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Right now, I'm outside. It will work for a while until it gets really cold. My evening smokes, have just turned into afternoon smokes on weekends. As soon as my floors are replaced after the flood and I can move all my stuff back into the house and reorganzie the garage to provide a smoking area. Just need a heater and fan.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I go through a lot of rubustos during the winter. I'm good for about 30 minutes in the garage before I'm done out there. I can almost get in a toro in thirty minutes, if I'm in the mood for something special


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ill use the breezeway/lounge that connects my garage to the house..

nice teak benches rocking chair heat, wired in the tunes, and ventilation.... it didnt take long for the wifeski to realize what i was doing...


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

Luckily the cigar shop up the road is open till 8pm.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

x man said:


> Luckily the cigar shop up the road is open till 8pm.


This us my plan also, except the cigar shop/lounge near me is open until 10pm and 11 on weekends. If you purchase $10 in sticks you can have access to their "Members Only" lounge. It just opened and so far it is a great place to go!


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

great thread guys. awesome to see/hear what other brothers are doing  

finally got sick of standing in the cold and setup an unused kitchen area as a mini lounge. nice views on two sides, mini end table attached to the window sill, and installed a cheap 50 dollar kitchen range hood over the chair to kick the smoke out the window. will get me through the winter anyway. (good thing only bachlor rules apply here lol) cardboard on the fume hood is an experiment to see what i can do to try to catch more smoke. cheapo fan is pretty loud on high but for 50 bucks i cant really complain.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol! Thats good. I just moved into an apt with a garage. Just got my 5.1 setup hooked up in there. So now I got HTPC, 32" tv and a nice recliner. All I need is a small heater. My garage holds an ok temp at around 60f. But 10f warmer would be a lot better.



d32 said:


> great thread guys. awesome to see/hear what other brothers are doing
> 
> finally got sick of standing in the cold and setup an unused kitchen area as a mini lounge. nice views on two sides, mini end table attached to the window sill, and installed a cheap 50 dollar kitchen range hood over the chair to kick the smoke out the window. will get me through the winter anyway. (good thing only bachlor rules apply here lol) cardboard on the fume hood is an experiment to see what i can do to try to catch more smoke. cheapo fan is pretty loud on high but for 50 bucks i cant really complain.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I finally started to plan out my smoking for the winter (even though winter here in GA is almost over). I took a law chair out to my garage, backed my car out and sat the chair near one of my windows. I put a reversible window fan (~$25) on vent in the window so all the smoke gets drawn out pretty well. Just brought my laptop out with me to watch movies on or surf the net while I enjoy my cigars. I'd like to have a space heater nearby because it did get a little cold but every time I start to actually feel cold I just get up and move around a little. I'd love to have a dedicated room but I'm sure the wife won't permit it. It's a new house and she really doesn't like the cigar smell.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

8 degrees today...

Only thing cool with my tiny ass garage is I have a stocked beer fridge, and Longhorns mounted on the wall. I need to take some pics. Other then that, I have lawn chairs to sit on, but it gets the job done!!!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, WaxingMoon posted pics of his shop, so I guess I'll post pics of mine. It's my combination mancave, place of business, gym, garage, etc. My shop rent is more than my mortgage :banghead:

I'm just at the tail end of a big batch of work, so the shop part is MUCH messier than it usually is. I do my work in runs, update my website, then clean the place up and start over 

*View from the front...place to work on the truck or bike.*









*Workout area (sadly unused since around Thanksgiving haha)*









* Lumber storage (getting low) *









*Tool pool, very messy ATM *







[/B]

*Main work table and table saws*







[/B]

*Laser cutter *







[/B]

*Mini mill and lathe (in pieces; buddy of mine stripped a tranny gear) *







[/B]

*CNC Mill...still figuring out how to use this guy... *







[/B]

*My grandpa's lathe...he was a master machinist at Coors for 40 years. He passed a year back and my mom saved his lathe for me. Hoping to find time to put it back together next month. *







[/B]

*Office, inventory, packaging room *







[/B]

*Recreation! *







[/B]


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Still can't believe that no one has mentioned my favorite place to smoke. The hot tub set at 104 degrees. Granted the blood rushes out of your hand from holding the cigar high and dry but sounds like all cold climate smokes have their crosses to bare.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

d32 said:


> finally got sick of standing in the cold and setup an unused kitchen area as a mini lounge. nice views on two sides, mini end table attached to the window sill, and *installed a cheap 50 dollar kitchen range hood over the chair to kick the smoke out the window*.


The second photo belongs on ThereIFixedIt.com


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> Still can't believe that no one has mentioned my favorite place to smoke. The hot tub set at 104 degrees.


Aren't you afraid the cigar will light the bubbles?

Oh, you probably have one of those fancy ones with the motor pumping air.

/I make my own bubbles


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cletus said:


> The second photo belongs on ThereIFixedIt.com


aghh a site after my own heart ! LOVE IT


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

You do know that now I'm going to have to try.:flame:


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I have a detached garage in my back yard. Out there, I have satelllite tv, a full size natural gas furnace, a small stereo, a poker table, a ping pong table, plenty of chairs, and lots of tools and knick knacks to putter around with while I'm out there. I bought my house for the garage more than anything else. Smoking in there is just as enjoyable in the winter as it is in the summer. I love it!


----------

